# Mousepad klebt nicht mehr



## Technodex (24. April 2015)

Hi ich habe ein Roccat Siru (Roccat ROC-13-071 Siru Cryptic Blue Desk Fitting Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör) MousePad mit einer Klebenden unter seite da diese nach 2 Monaten abgenutzt ist kireg ich das MousePad nicht mehr zum Kleben ...

MFG , KrimiX


----------



## luki0710 (24. April 2015)

Tisch sauber machen und Pad nicht mehr lösen!Sonst musst du halt Doppelseitiges Klebeband nehmen


----------



## Tuetenclown (24. April 2015)

also mein regulär gummiertes mousepad verrutscht auch nicht um 1 mm; sauber machen und fertig, wie luki schon sagt... sachen gibts


----------



## BiJay (24. April 2015)

Warum klebt man denn sein Mousepad an? Das sollte eigentlich nicht verrutschen bei normaler Benutzung.


----------



## Technodex (25. April 2015)

Hat sich von alleine gelöst anch ein paar Runden CSGO  

Danke ^^


----------



## luki0710 (25. April 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> Hat sich von alleine gelöst anch ein paar Runden CSGO
> 
> Danke ^^


[emoji780] [emoji782] [emoji780] 
Mich würde doch schon gerne interessieren wie das funktioniert hat.


----------



## Technodex (25. April 2015)

Was funktioniert ^^?


----------



## luki0710 (26. April 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> Was funktioniert ^^?


Das es wieder „heil " ist, durchs spielen.


----------



## Technodex (26. April 2015)

Mit der Mouse überall mal feste drüberfahrn nur die Ecken halten nicht so gut ...


----------

